# Anatomy of a Rabbit



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2006)

Some of theimagesbelow are very graphic and may be disturbing. Read with caution. (Some are reproduced on the next page,not just linked to other websites). 


*Recommended Articles*

The Rabbit_ (Anna Meredith MA VetMB CertLAS MRCVS - Royal (Dick) School of Veterinary Studies - University of Edinburgh)_
http://www.aquavet.i12.com/Rabbit.htm


*Articles and Links*

General Diagram (drawing -- also reproduced below)
http://www.fao.org/docrep/t1690E/t1690e08.gif

Rabbit Digestive Systems (warning: graphic image)
http://www.baa.duke.edu/companat/Digestive%20system/rabbit/rabbit%20digestive%20system.htm

Rabbit Digestive System (graphic dissection photo) NOTE: click on 'Systems/Digesting' and 'Labels' forOverlay Info.
http://www.bestbiology.org/main_ex.asp?idfoto=1144&lingua=ing&didascalie=0

Rabbit Urogenital System (warning: graphic image)
http://www.baa.duke.edu/companat/UG%20system/rabbit/rabbit%20U-G.htm

Radiography - Thorax and AbdomenA
http://www.medirabbit.com/Radiography/X_ray/Abdomen_sideb.pdf

Radiography - Thorax and AbdomenB
http://www.medirabbit.com/Radiography/X_ray/Radiographie_abdomen.pdf

Ventrodorsal (bellyto back) Radiography - Thorax and Abdomen http://www.medirabbit.com/Radiography/X_ray/Radio_abdomen_top.pdf

Dorso-Ventral (back to belly) Radiography of Rabibt with Gastic Distention http://www.medirabbit.com/Radiography/X_ray/Gastric_distention1.pdf

Rabbit X-Rays (Long Beach Animal Hospital)
http://lbah.com/rabbits/rabbit_x-rays.htm

Rabbit Skull Views
http://www.bioimages.org.uk/HTML/R139135.HTM


*RO Member Threads:*

RO Thread (Reproduction Systems): 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9398&forum_id=1


----------



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's the same one in colour:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Pipp (May 3, 2007)

Via Louisiana Veterinary Medical Association this syndrome is not yet as severe a problem in rabbits as in hamsters and guinea pigs. Lincomycin, erythromycin and clindamycin should not be used in rabbits.

HOME|LVMA| FORVETS |FOR PETOWNERS |LINKS|LSART|NEWSLETTER|SEARCH| SITEMAP

*8550 UnitedPlaza Blvd.* *Suite 1001*, *Baton Rouge LA 70809*,*(800) 524-2996*, (*225) 408-4422 *Fax
Copyright 2007 LVMA / Website Designed and Hosted by Vet web hosting


----------



## Pipp (May 3, 2007)

*Articles:* 


Rabbit Medicine


Is Your Bunny Healthy?


----------

